# Planted river tank.



## whitepine (Aug 14, 2004)

I have had this tank up and running for a few months. I thought some others might enjoy this different styled tank.

Check out this flower from the Aponogeton boivinianus.









Here are some set up pictures.









- Two Aquaclear 802's run through a return manifold









- 60 Gallon with river rock, back quarter of tank- flora base with florite on top. 
- Milwaukee Co2 regulator w/ph controller, DIY Co2 reactor in-line with the Eheim.


















- Aponogeton boivinianus, Bolbitis, Cryptocoryne balansae, Hygrophila difformis, Microsorum pteropus Windelov, Vallisneria americana(natans).



















River Tank with Aquaclear 802s & 301 w/Venturi, Eheim 2236, DIY Co2 in-line reactor, Milwaukee ph controller & regulator.
- Apon boivinianus, Bolbitis, Crypt balansae, Microsorum Windelov, Vallisneria americana, Crinum calamistratum, Nymphaea zenkerii, Riccia(floating), Anubias barterii.

Please let me know what you think.


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

Wow!

That's pretty darned cool. What kind of flow rate have you got going in there?


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

Wonderful. Thanks for sharing. Refreshing (as you guessed) and inspiring. The plants look very healthy. It's nice to see some river stones rather than the usual substrates.

How do you fertilize the aquarium? Via the substrate?

Andrew Cribb


----------



## skinns (Apr 8, 2004)

Ah, nice to see someone taking a step out of bounds. All you need now is some CRAYFISH. The seemed to be pretty popular in the LFS these days. Unfortunatley I heard they will mow down all living plants.


----------



## Urkevitz (Oct 26, 2004)

I would love to see the tank in motion.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Very cool! Your plants look so healthy!


----------



## Jeffr3y_ng (Sep 18, 2004)

Nice tank there....A very different taste!


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

I'm interested to learn more about your manifold system. What is that thing doing? Does it pull water from the bottom and spit it out in the water column?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Wow, very nice ;-) 

I'm not criticizing but IMO I think that removing the striped rocks would make the substrate blend in better.


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

Very nice, good to see some unique ideas!

I'd like to see more photos as the tank matures.

Giancarlo


----------



## arellanon (Jan 2, 2005)

I LOVE that little cave you've made for your pleco! Very refreshing and beautiful!


----------



## skylsdale (Jun 2, 2004)

Good work. I assume it's a bit of variation from this plan: http://www.loaches.com/river_tank.html

I like the lack of sponge intake on your manifold. As I have researched and experimented with things in my own river and stream tanks for native-caught fish, I have tried to think of ways to keep water running through the large-grained substrate because so many nymphs, plankton, etc. lives in that area and it's important to keep water flowing through it. But, most of these tanks have been devoid of any plants.

Keep us updated!


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Also want to compliment you on the health of your plants. They look great. What fertilizer are you using?


----------



## whitepine (Aug 14, 2004)

I will take some new pictures in the next day or two... but here is what is happening with the tank now. 

The boivinianus has died back and I am going to pull the bulb. The Bolbitis and Cryptocoryne balansae have gone crazy along with the Val.

The Manifold just returns the water from the 802's... I guess it is pushing/pulling around 800 gallons an hour. The return does not go all the way to the back or side, but is about 12 inches from the left hand side and about 6 inches from the back.

I placed a layer of peat, then Flora Base and finally flourite on top. This is on the left hand side of the tank(no return area). I also have Flourite and flora base along the back where the Val and Nymphaea zenkerii are planted. Large gravel and the small rocks are on top of the return and in front of the power heads, basically where no plants are. I also have an Eheim canister filter with spray bar running. The water return for the Eheim is on the left hand side with the spray bar above the power heads on the right. 

I am not currently adding any ferts, just co2.

Hopefully I answered most of the questions.

Cheers, Whitepine


----------



## Sudi (Feb 3, 2005)

Great job ! ! !
I like the cave too. 

Sudi :smile:


----------



## whitepine (Aug 14, 2004)

I thought I would post a final picture of this tank before I rip it down for moving. I hope you enjoy and any suggestions would be great.



Cheers, Whitepine


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Where are you moving it?


----------



## whitepine (Aug 14, 2004)

I am moving to a new Apartment. I am not looking forward to moving fishtanks... but am excited as I will be getting a small fish room along with some new tanks!


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

What a nice set up! I would love to see some bull head cichilds there. Do you run the powerheads at full speed? or is there a wave maker to create different currents?
congratulations on your set up!
Regards,
Navarro


----------



## gsander (Dec 18, 2004)

*variation from the norm*

It's nice to see variation from the norm. I might suggest a school of zebra fish or white clouds to top it off.


----------



## whitepine (Aug 14, 2004)

I ripped down the river tank last month and took a few shots of the water return manifold... check it out. 
Its in pretty good shape for running for over 6 months.





I will post a few new pictures once the plants start to come back from the move.

Cheers, Whitepine


----------

